# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  A découvrir : PowerBuilder 11 beta

## Thig

Pour les amateurs...

La bta de PowerBuilder 11 est disponible sur le site de Sybase, avec pas mal de nouveauts...

http://response.sybase.com/forms/ITS...Builder110Beta


A+

----------


## rs

Bonjour,

j'ai test un peu cette version beta et je suis rest un peu sur ma faim.
A part pour ceux qui utilisent les fonctionnalits dot net, il n'y a finallement pas normment de nouveauts dans cette release.

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

Ce que je trouve trs intressant c'est de pouvoir d'ployer une application PB, soit comme une application Web (webforme) soit comme une application "client lourd" (pb classique/winforme) sans changer une ligne de code. L'criture d'application web devient trs facile...

De plus l'accs au librairie du framework Net ouvre la porte  plein de nouvelles possibilits et  des volutions plus rapide.

A+,Thig

----------


## tutu10

Bonjour Thig,

Je suis trs intress  ce que tu as dit concernant la possibilit d'ployer une application PB, soit comme une application Web (webforme) soit comme une application "client lourd" sans rien modifier.

C'est quoi "webforme" exactement ? c'est une application Web standart ? qui tourne sur un serveur (Apache, Tomcat ou EAS de Sybase) et exploitable sur PC avec IE sans rien installer ?

Merci de ta rponse.
A+

----------


## ElRed

Bonjour,
Une webform est la classe .net qui sera , via le moteur ASP.NET transformer en page Web .

Pour l'existant je ne vois pas comment ils vont transformer le meme composant PB (Windows) en 2 composants distinct => 
-Webform ?
-Winform ?
sachant que VisualStudio ne le fait pas et que certains control ne sont pas disponibles sous webform.
Bref, comme visual studio, je pense qu' la cration de ta fenetre, PB te demande sa caractristique (Client Serveur/ web).

Si quelqu'un peu confirmer in infirmer

----------


## tutu10

Bonjour ElRed,

Merci pour la rponse.

Je te confirme que pour la version PB10. A la cration d'une fentre on doit prciser sa nature (Web ou Client/Serveur). Les deux ne sont pas compatibles.

A+

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

C'est au moment du dploiement que le choix est fait. Dans PB11, Sybase a rajout de nouveaux projets de dploiement pour chaque type d'application ( WebForm, WinForm).

Ainsi, le mme code PB, est transform automatiquement en "excutable" pour la cible slectionne et cela uniquement au moment du dploiement...

Je suppose que les composants PB (fentres, boutons, datawindow...) existe dans les deux environnements (webForm ou winForm) et que suivant le projet de dploiement choisi, l'excutable final utilise l'un ou l'autre des types de composant. Mais cette opration reste transparente pour le dveloppeur (ce qui est l'essentiel pour un L4G !)

Bien sur, il existe quelques limitations (mais tant que a) et le rendu est adapt "au mieux" ...

A+ Thig

----------


## tutu10

Bonjour,

L'environnement WEB est trs pauvre par rapport  celui de Windows (pas d'onglet, pas DW, pas treeview, etc.). Ce qu'on voit souvent  l'cran Web sont des images si simulent des onglets, des boutons, ... et Javascripts pour les animations.

PB fonctionne en vnement , Web en liens hypertexte, je suis trs intress de voire comment Sybase arrive  transformer tout a automatiquement.

Tout ce que j'ai dit est valable pour la version 10.5, j'attends de voir la version 11.

A+

----------


## lemaneg

Bonjour,

Je teste depuis quelques semaines la version 11 de powerbuilder (notamment la target web form application).
D'autres personnes ont-elles dj fouilles ce type de dploiement ?

----------


## Thig

Oui, quelques petit essais avec des applis web, et winform...

Quel est t'on avis sur cette version ?

A+ Thig

----------


## lemaneg

En ce qui concerne la target web form application (la seule target que j'utilise pour le moment) le rsultat est plutt positif. On arrive assez rapidement  obtenir une appli look client-serveur dans le navigateur (je n'ose pas imaginer le temps que a me demanderait en PHP). Le bmol pour le moment concerne les temps de rponse qui sont relativement longs (peut tre est-ce du  mon micro qui fait office de client et de serveur IIS), PB11 permet d'viter des aller-retour client-serveur grce  des vnement clients sur la datawindow o l'on peut coder du JavaScript (peut tre un petit bug l'vnement ne se dclenche pas la premire fois !!!). La doc recommande de ne pas trop utiliser les fenetres type messagebox. On ne peut apparement coder du JavaScript que sur les datawindow. Les impressions fonctionnent correctement (gnres sous forme de fichiers PDF que l'on peut grer ou non par un outil intgr : le printmanager). Ma connaissance du monde WEB tant trs trs limite  ::(:  , je bute un peu sur l'intgration possible de composants .NET. J'ai essay d'intgrer une fonction messagebox (juste pour voir et pour rire !!!) et lors de l'excution j'ai un message d'erreur (du genre :fonction non compatible dans mode non interactif avec l'utilisateur). A quoi pourrait me servir l'intgration de composant .NET (je suis dans le brouillard total   :8O:  ), y a t-il d'autres possibilits (Web services et compagnie ...). Par avance  ::merci::

----------


## superolove

Bonjour  ::yaisse2::   tous j'ai test la dernire release de Sybase. Je puis vous assur ke c'est une merveille technologique  tout point de vue.Transformer une appli look client serveur en appli web sans modifier une ligne de code c'est fort. ::king::  
Cependant j'ai un problme Les fonctions de mise  jour dw_x.update() dw_x.delete() dw_x.insert() qui marchent correctement en client serveur ne fonctionnent pas sur la version web dites moi quelle est l'alternative? ::bug::

----------


## Thig

Un sminaire de prsentation de PowerBuilder 11 est organis  Paris par Sybase:

http://www.sybase.fr/about_sybase/ev...Builder11.html

A+

----------


## vladvad

> Bonjour   tous j'ai test la dernire release de Sybase. Je puis vous assur ke c'est une merveille technologique  tout point de vue.Transformer une appli look client serveur en appli web sans modifier une ligne de code c'est fort.



En effet a  l'air sympa comme fonctionnalit ...

Un pot doit me faire une dmo bientt, je vous tiens au courrant ...  :8-):

----------

